# Freitag- Feiertag- Patchtag!



## Brachial (2. Oktober 2008)

So einmal den Link: http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=338

Und dann den Text:

*Highlights!*

* Players no longer need to scroll down through the EUALA when logging into the game. The window now defaults to the bottom, and players need only check the Agreement box and click accept.

* The war against the gold sellers continues! We have made improvements to the Appeal system to allow players to report spam messages from gold sellers more quickly.

* TAB-targeting should now more consistently select the nearest enemy in the player's field of view.

* Corrected an issue that was preventing players from adding new friends to their friend list even while the number of existing friends was below the list's size limit.

* Fixed the issue that was causing players to sometimes get stuck in a particular animation state.

* Monsters which change velocity while moving in combat should no longer return “Target is Out of Range” sometimes when attacked by players.

* The /ignore command will now work more consistently.

* In response to player feedback, we have made improvements to player pet movement and behaviors.

* The Pet window should no longer disappear when its master is zoning or entering the game.

* We made many UI fixes including a new "autoloot" feature requested by many players.

* Guild cloaks will now display their heraldry properly.

* We have made several improvements to the chat window, and it should now be more intuitive to use and set up.  A number of chat window issues were resolved in the process. We are continuing to work on your requests about chat, with more improvements to come in the future.

*Hotfixes!*

Combat and Careers

*Shaman*

* The debuff from "Hurts, Don't It" will no longer stack with itself

*Content*

* We have identified a couple of serious bugs that trivialize the content in the Lost Vale dungeon. We have disabled the dungeon entrance while we investigate these issues. Thank you for your understanding as we work to improve your in game experience!

* The Public Quest "Wagon Defense" will no longer get stuck because of objectives spawning in trees.

* Fixed a bug in the "Wagon Defense" quest

* The quest “Killing Time” should now allow players to gain credit when killing enemy characters in the Stone Troll Crossing scenario.

* Lorcar Perrithan no longer offers the quest “Phoenix Gate”. Players can now obtain this quest from the Uthorin Warscout.

* The Gunbad instance lockouts will now be 30 minutes instead of 24 hours.

* Fixed an issue that was preventing Erikwuf Wrathbound from offering the "Good Will" quest.

* Some monsters have been identified that were dropping Destruction items for Order players. These monsters will now drop Order items for Order players.

* Fixed an issue with the spawning of burning bushes in the "Rewards for the Faitfhful" quest.

*General Changes und Bugfixes!*

* Player pets have learned to behave themselves. They should now listen to their masters and stay focused while in combat with monsters, rather than dancing erratically. In addition, they should follow obediently at their masters’ side rather than spinning around.

* Monsters that are rooted in place will no longer appear to chase you if you flee from them, even though they are still rooted.

* Continued improvements have been made to client stability and performance.

* We have fixed an issue that was awarding an overly large experience bonus to players who killed many monsters in rapid succession (IE, several killing blows within a second or two of each other). This will largely only affect small groups that use AE abilities to kill off a very large number of monsters with a single ability activation.

* Fixed an issue that would sometimes cause roots to last longer than they should.

* The delay between sending multiple mails has been reduced from 20 seconds to 5 seconds.

*Combat & Careers!*

*White Lion*

* Fixed an issue that was allowing players to use the "Pounce" ability without an enemy target. The ability now requires an enemy target to jump towards.

*User Interface!*

* A feature has been added to User Settings which allows players to auto loot corpses by default. Players can enable this feature by selecting the “always auto loot” option, under the game play section. Please note that holding shift while looting with the option enabled will cause you to loot normally. When the option is disabled, shift-loot will still auto loot all. 

* Guild cloaks will now retain heraldry settings through zoning.

* Corrected an issue that was preventing players from adding new friends to their friend list even while below the list's size limit.

* Improvements to the behavior of TAB-targeting. This should now more accurately target the nearest enemy in the player's field of view.

* The /ignore command will now work more consistently.

* The Pet window should no longer disappear when zoning or entering the game.

* In some cases, the chat window would reset to default position upon logout. This should no longer occur.

* Resizing the chat window should no longer cause the chat window to reposition itself.

* The text entry button is now colored to match the color of the channel the player is currently defaulting to for text entry.

* Hitting enter no longer fades in the entire chat window, instead it just fades the text entry box.

* Changing resolutions should no longer cause the chat tab labels to disappear.

* If more chat tabs are created than the width of the chat window is able to display, then buttons allowing the player to scroll forward and backwards through the chat tabs will appear.

* When resizing the chat window, players will now get a resizing cursor.

* Left-clicking on the chat window now causes it to fade immediately.

* When dragging a chat tab off of the chat window players will now get a “phantom chat tab” until they release the mouse button, instead of creating and dragging the new tab immediately.

* When docking one chat window to another, an arrow indicator is now displayed on the chat tab listing which indicates where in the order of chat tabs the tab will now be placed.

* When creating a new tab, the properties of the new tab are cloned from the original tab chosen.  For example, using New Tab on the Combat tab menu creates a Combat(1) tab with all the same filters and font settings of the original Combat tab.

* Players will no longer be able to use the /petname command unless they have a White Lion out.

* New Cycle Enemy Target action added as a handier version of Target Next Enemy. This action is bound to Tab by default; existing characters will not have their keybindings changed, so if you would like to use this action instead of Target Next Enemy with your current character, you will need to change this keybind.

* Fixed an issue that was causing the health bar fade option to work incorrectly.

* We have re-skinned the Guild Registrar interaction window.

* Fixed an issue that was causing the health bar fade option to work incorrectly.

*International!*

* Many parts of the UI have been modified to fit localized text properly

- Quest Titles in the Quest Dialog window

- Zone Names in the Zone Loading screen

- The Title Bar in the Open Parties and Warband’s window

- Tactic Names in the Guild Tactics store window

- Zone Names in the Guild Roster tab of the Guild window

- Permission Text in the Admin tab of the Guild window

- Alliance Information in the Alliance tab of the Guild window

- Requirement (Blue) Ability Tooltip text

* Fixed an issue with chat text in localized versions of the game.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So laut Gerüchteküche (allvatar.com) ist der Patch für morgen geplant, kann ich also nicht bejahen oder bestätigen das er kommen wird.
Und hier noch ein kleines Kommentar an GOA, ist schon eine schwache Leistung wenn die Community die Informationsbeschaffung selber übernehmen muss!

So damit geb ich mal den Thread zum verlinken für die Buffed Moderatoren und zum flamen für die Kiddies frei!


----------



## Brachial (2. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja und hier der Link zur Gerüchteküche: http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=3023


----------



## Lennox2k (2. Oktober 2008)

Jupp - hatte die Patchnotes gestern im News Feed gesehen. Wird wohl auch ein Grund sein, weshalb zur Zeit der Patcher nicht funktioniert. 

Auf den US Servern wird der Patch heute schon durchgeführt.



> Greetings!
> 
> On October 2nd, 2008 all North American servers will be coming down for an update to version 1.01 at 8AM EDT. Oceanic servers will follow later at approximately 9:30AM. Estimated downtime is four hours (12PM EDT for NA servers, 1:30 EDT for Oceanic.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

vllt ahben sies ja vorgezogen und patchen heut auch schon bei uns? ^^


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

ein feiertag als patchtag - dieser verlockung wird man bei goa wohl kaum widerstehen können befürchte ich.
es kann ja auch nix weiter passieren, ist doch nur ein patch.

gespräch bei goa
manager zur it: können wir morgen patchen? ist feiertag in D
it: wenn nix weiter passiert gibts keine probleme mit dem patch
manager: ok, also patchen wir morgen


----------



## Andreas201078 (2. Oktober 2008)

weis jemand wie groß der patch sein wird?


----------



## Simia (2. Oktober 2008)

Hats nicht irgendwann mal geheissen Patches würden gleichzeitig in US und EU rauskommen? Sonst haben wir ja bald wieder DAOC Feeling und das
wär schon sehr.... naja


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ein feiertag als patchtag - dieser verlockung wird man bei goa wohl kaum widerstehen können befürchte ich.
> es kann ja auch nix weiter passieren, ist doch nur ein patch.
> 
> gespräch bei goa
> ...


 Gut, dass Europa nur aus Deutschland besteht...
Und wenn sie es verschieben würden, weil in D Feiertag ist..




Simia schrieb:


> Hats nicht irgendwann mal geheissen Patches würden gleichzeitig in US und EU rauskommen? Sonst haben wir ja bald wieder DAOC Feeling und das
> wär schon sehr.... naja


...würde wieder irgendwer rummeckern, warum wir 4 Tage später patchen.


----------



## Kryptmann (2. Oktober 2008)

Nur in Deutschland ist morgen Feiertag oh man ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gut, dass Europa nur aus Deutschland besteht...



Wie? Das ist anders? Komm, erzähl keinen Scheiß....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

ist nicht "nur" feiertag in D, ist auch freitag (in ganz europa übrigens).
und freitags zu patchen ist von vornherein mal unprofessionell.

weil wenn etwas passiert (ja ich weiss, bei goa passiert so was nicht lol) sind die server das ganze weekend down.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ist nicht "nur" feiertag in D, ist auch freitag (in ganz europa übrigens).
> und freitags zu patchen ist von vornherein mal unprofessionell.
> 
> weil wenn etwas passiert (ja ich weiss, bei goa passiert so was nicht lol) sind die server das ganze weekend down.



Ach und wenn ich Montags Patche ist das nicht so, dass die Server 3 Tage down sind? Interessant!


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ist nicht "nur" feiertag in D, ist auch freitag (in ganz europa übrigens).
> und freitags zu patchen ist von vornherein mal unprofessionell.
> 
> weil wenn etwas passiert (ja ich weiss, bei goa passiert so was nicht lol) sind die server das ganze weekend down.


Sie patchen zu vernünftigen Zeiten. Zeiten, zu denen man in der Regel arbeitet (o.ä.). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Und wenn etwas schief geht... Tjoa, dann geht eben was schief. Das kann nunmal passieren, muss es aber nicht.
Unprofessionell sind die ganzen GOA Flames...


----------



## Kryptmann (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm also ich hab auch was gegen Montag , Dienstag , Mittwoch , Donnerstag , Freitag , Sammstag , Sonntag ... unprofessionell ick hau mich in Schnee weil sie´s am Freitag machen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (2. Oktober 2008)

Es ist schlimmer, wenn die Server am WE down sind als in der Woche, weil am WE mehr Leute spielen und vor allem mehr spielen. Da motzen dann wesentlich mehr Leute rum als in der Woche am Dienstag oder Mittwoch.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach und wenn ich Montags Patche ist das nicht so, dass die Server 3 Tage down sind? Interessant!


 na dann noch mal in ruhe für die etwas langsameren unter uns:
wenn man freitags patcht und es passiert etwas ist das weekend dahin. weil vielleicht am weekend die it nicht arbeitet (evt mal googeln unter frankreich/gewerkschaften usw). weekend ist übrigens die zeit wo viele gamer zeit zum zocken haben.
wenn man am montag patcht und es passiert was dann ist die it nicht im weekend. und viele gamer arbeiten in der woche tagsüber. oder sind in der schule, uni usw.

daher:
freitags patch= gefahr von 3 tage down (hat goa übrigens schon in daoc gezeigt, serverdown über ganz ostern)
montags patch= gefahr nicht so schlimm


----------



## Kryptmann (2. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Server unten am Wochenende Weist du etwas was wir nicht wissen ?


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn alles reibungslos läuft kommt irgendwer daher und faselt wieder irgendwas.
Das sind richtige Antipathien. Manchmal echt unglaublich mit welcher Hartnäckigkeit man GOA irgendwas andichtet.
BEstes Beispiel ist ja das mit dem Feiertag. Weist man daraufhin, dass es nur in DE ein Feiertag ist, sucht man sich einen andere Grund.

Und wenn sie erst Montag patchen kommt der nächste und schreibt, wie scheisse GOA ist, weil wir erst 4 Tage später den Patch bekommen. Man kann es euch einfach nicht recht machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Ehm das Argument ist ein bissl flüssig...
Schau dir an was IN der Woche alles für nervige Flames kommen, dass sie sich falsche Zeiten aussuchen oder gar die tollen "Warum machen die das morgens und nicht mitten in der Nacht"
Und wenn der Server so im Arsch ist das garnichts mehr geht wird er auch unter der Woche zu lange down bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Lari hat da vollkommen recht... nicht einer sagte was von Freitag... nur immer Feiertag, wird das Argument ausgeschaltet kommt direkt "AAAAABER!!! Freitag..."


----------



## Kryptmann (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Selbst wenn alles reibungslos läuft kommt irgendwer daher und faselt wieder irgendwas.
> Das sind richtige Antipathien. Manchmal echt unglaublich mit welcher Hartnäckigkeit man GOA irgendwas andichtet.
> BEstes Beispiel ist ja das mit dem Feiertag. Weist man daraufhin, dass es nur in DE ein Feiertag ist, sucht man sich einen andere Grund.
> 
> Und wenn sie erst Montag patchen kommt der nächste und schreibt, wie scheisse GOA ist, weil wir erst 4 Tage später den Patch bekommen. Man kann es euch einfach nicht recht machen.




Kennst du nicht das wenn man nicht Schwimmen kann ist immer die Badehose schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

ja schon klar.
auch beim serverdown über ganz ostern in daoc gabs die allesversteher.

kommentar von goa damals war übrigens: wir wünsche euch viel spass über ostern mit eurer familie.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Spielen wir hier DaoC?


----------



## Dead206 (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> freitags patch= gefahr von 3 tage down




Na und??? Dann nutze ich die freie Zeit halt anders. Selbst wenn so etwas passieren würde. Ich glaub kaum das wir alle daran sterben würden mal ein We nicht zu spielen. 

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

genau solche leute meine ich.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> genau solche leute meine ich.


Spielen wir hier DaoC?


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Spielen wir hier DaoC?


reden wir hier über goa ?


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ja schon klar.
> auch beim serverdown über ganz ostern in daoc gabs die allesversteher.
> 
> kommentar von goa damals war übrigens: wir wünsche euch viel spass über ostern mit eurer familie.


Find den Kommentar von GOA gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> auch beim serverdown über ganz ostern in daoc gabs die allesversteher.



Sage mir was ist denn bitte so schlimm daran, wenn einige Leute sich eben noch mit anderen Dingen außer einem Spiel beschäftigen können und deshalb nicht direkt ausrasten und wieder Hasstiraden von sich geben...
Und dann machen sie eben so einen Kommentar... ich finde sie haben einen gewissen Humor, wenn sie bei einem Serverdown, den sie so schnell nicht beheben können eben was gutes daraus ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

Also Freitag finde ich wegen dem Feiertag auch etwas unglücklich gelöst.

Anderseits wird evnt der Patch ja doch noch auf Montag verschoben, wenn man merkt, das es auf den US Servern durch den dort heute
aufgespielten Patch zu problemen kommt. Somit haben wir gegenüber den US Spielern einen taktischen Vorteil einen sauber inegrierten
Patch zu bekommen, der zumindest am Wochenende keine Probleme bereitet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ein sehr feiner Patch, der viele Kleinigkeiten zu beheben scheint, die mir immer wieder auf den Senkel gingen.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> reden wir hier über goa ?


Ja, tun wir. Aber dann könnt ich ja auch sagen in Deutschland werden Juden vergast, in Amerika Schwarze verfolgt, von der Kirche Menschen umgebracht...


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sage mir was ist denn bitte so schlimm daran, wenn einige Leute sich eben noch mit anderen Dingen außer einem Spiel beschäftigen können und deshalb nicht direkt ausrasten und wieder Hasstiraden von sich geben...
> Und dann machen sie eben so einen Kommentar... ich finde sie haben einen gewissen Humor, wenn sie bei einem Serverdown, den sie so schnell nicht beheben können eben was gutes daraus ziehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie schon erwähnt:
das es probleme gibt kann passieren.
genau aus dem grund macht man freitag keine patches. darum geht es.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (2. Oktober 2008)

es heißt Wochenende, nicht weekend!

Es ist immer "ungünstig" wenn die Server streiken, aber google doch mal nach hhmm Frankreich und Schichtdienst!


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, tun wir. Aber dann könnt ich ja auch sagen in Deutschland werden Juden vergast, in Amerika Schwarze verfolgt, von der Kirche Menschen umgebracht...



Yay, Godwin! Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Sat.Perenolde schrieb:


> Yay, Godwin! Wurde auch Zeit!


Ich hatte überlegt, es ohne NS-Bezug zu posten, aber ich denke wir sind ja reif genug hier.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> es heißt Wochenende, nicht weekend!


herzliche grüße auch an den verein patriotisch gesinnter oberlehrer :-)


----------



## jum (2. Oktober 2008)

Post von Sterntaler. Vielleicht klärt das noch ein paar Spekulationen auf:-)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...mp;postcount=45


----------



## drdjin (2. Oktober 2008)

Freu mich auf den Patch, endlich wird das Pet vom Weissen Löwen gefixxt. Super. Mir ist es ziemlich egal wann die Server laufen und wann nicht, wohne in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kann zum einen Teil die Deutschen aber verstehen dass es sie nervt, dass wenn bei ihnen Feiertag ist ein Patch aufgespielt wird. Aber wie Lod_Lari gesagt hat, egal wie es GOA macht, für irgendwen ist es immer falsch...


----------



## Reiji_77 (2. Oktober 2008)

> * Continued improvements have been made to client stability and performance.



Toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realmagic (2. Oktober 2008)

ich kann das nicht verstehen, dass nur gemeckert wird. anfangs war ich auch sehr skeptisch ob das mit war was wird, aber zur zeit muss ich feststellen, dass es immer besser wird. und selbst wenn mal ein tag der server off ist, das ist doch kein beinbruch. 

heute neue sounds, morgen patch, ist doch alles bestens.

gruß


----------



## Sterntaler (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie bereits anderswo gesagt, hatten die Patcherprobleme nichts mit dem Patch 1.01 zu tun, sondern mit einem allgemeine Problem eines europäischen Backbones. Den Patch 1.01 planen wir am 3. Oktober aufzuspielen.

Sicherlich ist der Termin für alle, die in Deutschland wohnen unglücklich. Noch unglücklicher wäre es jedoch, wegen dem Tag der Deutschen Einheit für ganz Europa auf Montag zu verschieben. Selbst zahlreiche Deutsche würde schimpfen, wenn wir ihn verschieben, tatsächlich gibt es ja schon Beiträge, die schimpfen, dass wir einen halben Tag Verspätung gegenüber Mythic haben (von den selben, die schimpfen würden, wenn wir zeitgleich mit Mythic aber damit in der Primetime patchen würden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank dafür das ihr hier nochmal die Meldung macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

(Ironie an)
Na also, da habt ihr es jetzt AMtlich.

Das heisst morgen kann man den Tag ganz locker angehen lassen und dann am späten Nachmittag zocken und was ist daran so schlimm?

Ist doch schon ein gutes Zeichen , das wir im voraus darüber informiert werden.

(Ironie aus)

Edit:Ironie hinzugefügt, könnte sonst falsch verstanden werden.^^


----------



## Amarillo (2. Oktober 2008)

Ersteinmal Danke an den Threadersteller für die Infos und zu dem Rest der sich hier nur mit dummbratzigen Aussagen und Flame ect. rühmt: "Brachlandchat ist hier nicht".

Immer dieses: "ich weiss hier was besser" Gequatsche!


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ...und zu dem Rest der sich hier nur mit dummbratzigen Aussagen und Flame ect. rühmt: "Brachlandchat ist hier nicht".
> 
> Immer dieses: "ich weiss hier was besser" Gequatsche!


Schön, dass du dich dazugesellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt, es ohne NS-Bezug zu posten, aber ich denke wir sind ja reif genug hier.



kleiner Hinweis. Wir sind hier auf dem Buffed.de Forum. Geistige Reife ist nicht gerade eine stärke der meisten hier....


----------



## Hicks1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Finde es lustig wie lange Hr. Sterntaler sein Sätze bastelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Hab ihn aus Versehen mit TH geschrieben^^


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Finde es lustig wie lange Hr. Sterntaler sein Sätze bastelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber er schafft es ohne zu edittieren rechtschreibfehlerfrei zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komm, einen Versuch hast du noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

Also den Patchday für morgen mit der jammernden Community zu begründen, finde ich sehr schwach. Da können die noch so toll die Rechtschreibung drauf haben, kaufen kann ich mir dafür nichts aber die können sich was von meinem Geld kaufen.


----------



## Hicks1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Jammernd doch net rum.

Ich darf dafür am Samstag meine Mutter beim Einkaufen begleiten. Ist auch net der Himmel auf Erden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel schlimmer kann ein Spielfreies Wochenende auch net sein ;o)


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Also den Patchday für morgen mit der jammernden Community zu begründen, finde ich sehr schwach. Da können die noch so toll die Rechtschreibung drauf haben, kaufen kann ich mir dafür nichts aber die können sich was von meinem Geld kaufen.


Scheinst grad im rumflamen gross rauskommen zu wollen


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Scheinst grad im rumflamen gross rauskommen zu wollen



Sagt grad der richtige ^^


----------



## Valeriah (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> ist nicht "nur" feiertag in D, ist auch freitag (in ganz europa übrigens).
> und freitags zu patchen ist von vornherein mal unprofessionell.
> 
> weil wenn etwas passiert (ja ich weiss, bei goa passiert so was nicht lol) sind die server das ganze weekend down.



Ja total unprofessionell. Was schlimmeres gibts nicht. Besser wäre es wenn sie am Samstag patchen weil dort die Leute von der Disko ausschlafen und eh nicht PC spielen können. Das wäre profissionell. Oder besser sie patchen einfach gar nicht? 

OH man, wer Kommentare wie du loslässt Junge ist doch noch so grün hinter den Ohren wie grünes frisches Gras.


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Scheinst grad im rumflamen gross rauskommen zu wollen




Wenn du einfach mal meine History anschaust, dann solltest du sehen, das ich nicht der flamer bin.

Aber das irgendwo in Europa ein Feiertag ist, das sollte man vorher wissen! Und das diese Aktion mehr Kunden verärgern wird als das welche drüber glücklich sind, sollte selbst dir klar sein. Natürlich gibt es Situationen wo GOA nicht anders kann aber dann sollte man die Community nicht mit so einem Text abwatchen.


----------



## SenselessSheep (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mich echt jeden Tag aufs neue zusammenreißen nicht über das Komplette Buffed Forum zu Kotzen bei so vielen qualifizierten Aussagen!!!

@Lari   Wie hälst du das aus???


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach mal meine History anschaust, dann solltest du sehen, das ich nicht der flamer bin.
> 
> Aber das irgendwo in Europa ein Feiertag ist, das sollte man vorher wissen! Und das diese Aktion mehr Kunden verärgern wird als das welche drüber glücklich sind, sollte selbst dir klar sein. Natürlich gibt es Situationen wo GOA nicht anders kann aber dann sollte man die Community nicht mit so einem Text abwatchen.


Ach wirklich?

Jo, wie du schon richtig sagst... irgendwo in Europa. Da hilft das Ausrufezeichen am Satzende auch nix. Irgendwo bleibt irgendwo.
Wenn der Patch erst Montag kommt wird das wohl ungefähr genauso viele Kunden verärgern und dadurch wird man es nie allen Recht machen können. Und irgendwie sind am Ende doch wieder alle froh, dass sie ihren lang ersehnten Patch endlich haben.
Der Text ist ok und stört mich nicht im geringsten. Auch stört es mich null, wenn die am Vormittag patchen.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> @Lari   Wie hälst du das aus???


Mit dem Hintergedanken, dass wir alle bloß Menschen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (2. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach mal meine History anschaust, dann solltest du sehen, das ich nicht der flamer bin.
> 
> Aber das irgendwo in Europa ein Feiertag ist, das sollte man vorher wissen! Und das diese Aktion mehr Kunden verärgern wird als das welche drüber glücklich sind, sollte selbst dir klar sein. Natürlich gibt es Situationen wo GOA nicht anders kann aber dann sollte man die Community nicht mit so einem Text abwatchen.




Also ich als Österreicher will morgen nach der Arbeit mit dem neuen Patch spielen. Von daher unterstütze ich GOA, 
das in Europe ein paar Stunden nach Amerika der Patch eingespielt wird.


----------



## MHGCFR (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Ach wirklich?
> 
> Jo, wie du schon richtig sagst... irgendwo in Europa. Da hilft das Ausrufezeichen am Satzende auch nix. Irgendwo bleibt irgendwo.
> Wenn der Patch erst Montag kommt wird das wohl ungefähr genauso viele Kunden verärgern und dadurch wird man es nie allen Recht machen können. Und irgendwie sind am Ende doch wieder alle froh, dass sie ihren lang ersehnten Patch endlich haben.
> Der Text ist ok und stört mich nicht im geringsten. Auch stört es mich null, wenn die am Vormittag patchen.



Ich finde es auch unglücklich gewählt am Feiertag zu patchen. Und schließlich ist Deutschland auch kein 100.000 Einwohner-Land, sondern eben das bevölkerungsreichste Europas. Dementsprechend werden auch hier die meisten Spieler sitzen. Genaue Zahlen dazu kenne ich nicht, aber anhand der Serveranzahl lässt sich das ganz gut einschätzen. Und wenn der Patch erst am Montag kommen würde, wäre dies sicherlich für die anderen Spieler außerhalb Deutschlands kein Problem, da das Spiel auch ohne Patch gut läuft. Mir wäre es auch egal, wenn ein Patch wegen eines französischen Feiertags verschoben würde...


----------



## Amarillo (2. Oktober 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Ich muss mich echt jeden Tag aufs neue zusammenreißen nicht über das Komplette Buffed Forum zu Kotzen bei so vielen qualifizierten Aussagen!!!
> 
> @Lari   Wie hälst du das aus???




Glaub mir! Mit der Meinung stehst du nicht alleine da! Das Forum besteht immer mehr aus Quantität als aus Qualität!


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch unglücklich gewählt am Feiertag zu patchen. Und schließlich ist Deutschland auch kein 100.000 Einwohner-Land, sondern eben das bevölkerungsreichste Europas. Dementsprechend werden auch hier die meisten Spieler sitzen. Genaue Zahlen dazu kenne ich nicht, aber anhand der Serveranzahl lässt sich das ganz gut einschätzen. Und wenn der Patch erst am Montag kommen würde, wäre dies sicherlich für die anderen Spieler außerhalb Deutschlands kein Problem, da das Spiel auch ohne Patch gut läuft. Mir wäre es auch egal, wenn ein Patch wegen eines französischen Feiertags verschoben würde...


Und da sieht man, dass man es einfach nicht jeden Recht machen kann. Es ist unmöglich jeden zufrieden zu stellen. Letztendlich wird sich das auf 50:50 belaufen.
Mir z.B. isses sowas von scheiß egal das die morgen früh/vormittag patchen... weil ich da schlafe und andere Dinge zu erledigen habe. Da find ichs sogar besser, dass die den Patch um die Zeit machen, weil ich mich dann umso mehr freu, ein frisch gepatchtes WAR zu spielen.
Die Süchtlinge können ja bis um 4, 5 in der Nacht zocken und während dem Patchvorgang schlafen...


----------



## Amarillo (2. Oktober 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> I Und schließlich ist Deutschland auch kein 100.000 Einwohner-Land, sondern eben das bevölkerungsreichste Europas. Dementsprechend werden auch hier die meisten Spieler sitzen.




Oh Mann! 6 setzen


----------



## MHGCFR (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Oh Mann! 6 setzen



Hab ich da eine neue Entwicklung seit der Schulzeit verpasst? Meines Wissens nach hat D um die 82 Mio., während GB und F um die 60 bzw. 50 haben. Russland mit seinen 150 Mio., soweit man es zu Europa rechnet, habe ich nicht dazugezählt, weil es ja auch keine russischen Server gibt...


----------



## Shaitan256 (2. Oktober 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Ich muss mich echt jeden Tag aufs neue zusammenreißen nicht über das Komplette Buffed Forum zu Kotzen bei so vielen qualifizierten Aussagen!!!



Das denk ich mir auch jedes mal sobald ich oben auf "Warhammer Online" klicke um zu sehen was im Forum so los ist. Manchmal frag ich mich warum ich hier überhaupt nachschaue. Ich schreibe vielleicht net viel, aber den wenn man versucht den ganzen Mist zu lesen ... dann hat man nicht viel Zeit zu schreiben. Sollte mal versuchen sowas zu überfliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FL_weazz (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Und da sieht man, dass man es einfach nicht jeden Recht machen kann. Es ist unmöglich jeden zufrieden zu stellen. Letztendlich wird sich das auf 50:50 belaufen.
> Mir z.B. isses sowas von scheiß egal das die morgen früh/vormittag patchen... weil ich da schlafe und andere Dinge zu erledigen habe. Da find ichs sogar besser, dass die den Patch um die Zeit machen, weil ich mich dann umso mehr freu, ein frisch gepatchtes WAR zu spielen.
> Die Süchtlinge können ja bis um 4, 5 in der Nacht zocken und während dem Patchvorgang schlafen...



Genau das habe ich mir auch grad gedacht!

Alternativ - wenn man überhaupt garnicht aufs Computerspielen verzichten kann - nehme man ein Offlinespiel her und zockt das solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh nicht wie man um ein paar Stunden "Patchzeit" so einen Wind machen kann?


----------



## Elfnarzo (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Patchnotes. Das Spiel wird in einem guten Tempo verbessert. Demnächst wirds wohl auch ans Balancing gehen, darauf freu ich mich


----------



## Merlindra (2. Oktober 2008)

ês gibt einfach zuviele leute die im rl nix zu tun haben und sich desewegen über sowas aufregen. Man leute ihr tut mir echt leid. geht mal an die frische luft anstatt den ganzen tag vorm rechner zu sitzen


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Also ich als Österreicher will morgen nach der Arbeit mit dem neuen Patch spielen. Von daher unterstütze ich GOA,
> das in Europe ein paar Stunden nach Amerika der Patch eingespielt wird.


Also ich als Deutscher will morgen nach der Arbeit auch mit dem neuen Patch spielen. Von daher unterstütze ich Ashgard der Goa unterstützt , das in Europe ein paar Stunden nach Amerika der Patch eingespielt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> ês gibt einfach zuviele leute die im rl nix zu tun haben und sich desewegen über sowas aufregen. Man leute ihr tut mir echt leid. geht mal an die frische luft anstatt den ganzen tag vorm rechner zu sitzen




Genau, aus disem Grund regen sich die Leute warscheinlich auch auf. Weil wenn kein Feiertag ist haben die Leute genug zu erledigen.


----------



## Brachial (3. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Threadtitel. Der Patch is sage und schreibe 21 MB groß - so nun lasst den Flame beginnen! (Sieht man ja schon in anderen Threads das die Schulkindern nicht mit dem RL zurechtkommen)


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

21MB!? also wenn das alles ist, dann "geht mir einer ab" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann ich ja doch noch heute zocken, mit meiner isdn leitung... *g*


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Oktober 2008)

Boah alta wegen 21 MB der ganze Feiertag verschissen  

F... GOA  

*kiddiemode off*

Patches sind doch erfreulich .... weiss garnet was ihr habt.


----------



## Byrok (3. Oktober 2008)

check grade net ganz, was du uns damit sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit: habs grade gecheckt^^


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Oktober 2008)

Soviel wird gepatcht,aber nen so kleiner Patch?
Dass freut mich aber


----------



## drdjin (3. Oktober 2008)

Na also!

Gewisse Leute werden wohl jetzt ganz zittrig wenn sie den Titel deines Threads lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (3. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Boah alta wegen 21 MB der ganze Feiertag verschissen
> 
> F... GOA
> 
> ...


sie habn 2 stunden gepatcht und der feiertag ist verschissn? ,.. lol


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

jup soviel zu der "aufregung" das der ganze tag im arsch ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens scheint der Patch nicht allzugross, dann geht es dafür schneller mit dem Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (3. Oktober 2008)

Shinar schrieb:


> Wenigstens scheint der Patch nicht allzugross, dann geht es dafür schneller mit dem Download
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man kommt nicht auf die  server die sind grau wasn los heute wieder ?


----------



## Ashgard (3. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> man kommt nicht auf die  server die sind grau wasn los heute wieder ?




Auch hier gilt wie immer im Leben: Wer lesen (und verstehen) kann, ist im Vorteil.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> man kommt nicht auf die  server die sind grau wasn los heute wieder ?



Du liest dir keine Threads hier im Forum durch,oder? Nicht einmal die Überschrift von den Threads, in denen du selber etwas schreibst, liege ich da mit meiner Annahme richtig? 

Was heute ist? Tag der deutschen Einheit, das ist los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (3. Oktober 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt wie immer im Leben: Wer lesen (und verstehen) kann, ist im Vorteil.


und?


----------



## Mikokami (3. Oktober 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> *Highlights!*
> 
> * Players no longer need to scroll down through the EUALA when logging into the game. The window now defaults to the bottom, and players need only check the Agreement box and click accept.



Scheint ja schonmal zu funktionieren... Hurra!


----------



## Thunderbrace (3. Oktober 2008)

Seid doch einfal mal froh das die so schnell arbeiten zu dem vergesst nicht das nur in Deutschland feiertag ist ;-) zu dem freue ich mich über die Verbesserungen und kann es sehr gut verkraften das die server bis mittags down sind und nicht wie einige geschrieben hatten das ganze Wochenende. 

Momentan entwickelt sich Warhammer prächtig und Goa hört auf seine Community und wartet nicht erst eine woche bis zum "patchtag" und lässt die Server nicht voll fehler wie bei HDRO ;-) 

Ich freue mich auf ein tolles ergebniss

gute arbeit GOA+Mystic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dude_666 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds auch klasse, dass GOA sich so um sein Spiel bemüht. Davon könnte sich so mancher Entwicklerne Scheibe abschneiden *zufuncomschiel*...


----------



## SireS (3. Oktober 2008)

also ich lad grad den Patch runter, welcher 21mb gross ist und sehe grad bin schon durch, ging also superfix, hoffentlich kann man auch bald wieder daddeln, gleich mal testen...

Edith meint, daddeln ist noch nicht -.-


----------



## Yoll (3. Oktober 2008)

Fakt ist daß Mythic wohl ziemlich dämlich gewesen ist wieder GOA ins Boot zu holen nachdem was GOA bei Daoc an Support "geleistet" hat.

Wer Daoc kennt und gespielt hat weiß, daß GOA es regelmäßig schafft Mist zu bauen. Und das eigentlich egal in welcher Hinsicht. (Chroniken, Übersetzungen, Patchstände, Antworten auf Anfragen ect pp)

Außerdem ist es lächerlich genau an einem Tag zu patchen wo die meisten EU-Spieler frei haben. Klar besteht die EU nicht nur aus Deutschland. Aber die meisten Kunden sind nun mal Deutsche.

Und ehrlich gesagt: Wenn ich die Patchnotes lese, dann stelle ich fest daß es einige nette Verbesserungen geben wird...aber NICHTS worauf man nicht auch bis Montag hätte warten können.

Man könnte ja auch mal Nachts patchen, wenn der Großteil der Kunden schläft und das somit gar nicht mitbekommt. Aber hey: Das ist GOA! Gewöhnt euch besser gleich dran oder spielt auf den US-Servern.

Grüße
Yoll


----------



## Negerli (3. Oktober 2008)

ps: in der Schweiz ist kein Feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (3. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> und?



Was ist an der Nachricht "Server werden um 8 Uhr runtergefahren und sind gegen Mittag wieder
verfügbar" so schwer zu verstehen, dass man um 10 Uhr ein Posting verfasst, warum die Server
down sind?


----------



## SireS (3. Oktober 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> ps: in der Schweiz ist kein Feiertag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



p.p.s.: die Schweiz ist a) nicht in der EU und b) von so geringer Einwohnerzahl, daß ich gerade überlege, ob meine Heimatstadt wohl mehr Einwohner hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (3. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Fakt ist daß Mythic wohl ziemlich dämlich gewesen ist wieder GOA ins Boot zu holen nachdem was GOA bei Daoc an Support "geleistet" hat.
> 
> Wer Daoc kennt und gespielt hat weiß, daß GOA es regelmäßig schafft Mist zu bauen. Und das eigentlich egal in welcher Hinsicht. (Chroniken, Übersetzungen, Patchstände, Antworten auf Anfragen ect pp)
> 
> ...



Mir ist das schnurzegal ob ihr heute was hackelts oder net. Aber ich als zahlender Kunde will nicht hinter
den amerikanischen Servern hinterherhinken. Und der Patch behebt so einiges an der Mechanik.


----------



## Amarillo (3. Oktober 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> ps: in der Schweiz ist kein Feiertag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was Ziegenpeter!? Woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## Judas_Priester (3. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen also, das es ziemlich dämlich ist an einem freitag zu patchen ist ja wohl klar wenn was schief geht liegt ist das wochenende für warhammer spieler nämlich im arsch.

naja meien frage wäre noch ob geschrieben wurde bis wan der patchvorgang laufen soll ich kann leider nicht auf die war-europe seite zugreifen


----------



## Negerli (3. Oktober 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> p.p.s.: die Schweiz ist a) nicht in der EU und b) von so geringer Einwohnerzahl, daß ich gerade überlege, ob meine Heimatstadt wohl mehr Einwohner hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lolol, ihr seit doch nur neidisch auf die schönen berge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenigstens bekomm ich hir ungeschnittene Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalahadin (3. Oktober 2008)

ich wolte gestern mir noch jemanden in meiner freundesliste eintragen, 
es ist mir nicht mehr möglich gewesen jemanden hinzuzufügen!

meine freundesliste ist mit 7 personen ausgelastet! 

ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert.

bisher mein erstes negatives erlebnis...

is ja normal das nicht alles perfet sein kann. 

aber ich weiß das sie es noch ändern werden, ich glaube an warhammer online!! 

ein tolles spiel! und nicht so ein blender wie age of conan!!! 


in diesem sinne auf bald *wink*


----------



## newsted (3. Oktober 2008)

Wird mit dem eben aufgespielten Patch behoben:


> Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem Spieler keine neuen Freunde zu ihrer Freundesliste hinzufügen konnten, auch wenn diese die zulässige Größe nicht überschritt.


----------



## Qulhata (3. Oktober 2008)

das kommt doch mit dem patch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasira (3. Oktober 2008)

Guckst du hier:

http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...atch101_DE.html

Friendlist bug wird behoben.


----------



## Negerli (3. Oktober 2008)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> ich wolte gestern mir noch jemanden in meiner freundesliste eintragen,
> es ist mir nicht mehr möglich gewesen jemanden hinzuzufügen!
> 
> meine freundesliste ist mit 7 personen ausgelastet!
> ...



patch 1.01, lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalahadin (3. Oktober 2008)

ich wusste das ich nicht entäuscht werde! =) 

freud mich sehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie Sterntaler schon in einem Post gesagt hat... 
Wäre es tatsächlich NUR wegen uns ach so wichtigen Deutschen verschoben worden hätte GANZ Europa geheult und natürlich auch 80% der User hier, weil wir ja wieder SOOOOO lange hinter Mythic her hängen...
Dann lieber das Geheule von ein paar vereinzelten Spinnern ertragen...


----------



## Sterntaler (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Server sind wieder da, geht spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. Oktober 2008)

Wo warst du eigentlich die letzten Tage? War so still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf welchem Server treibst du dich so rum?


----------



## Andreas201078 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Die Server sind wieder da, geht spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ging aber verdammt fix! respekt und weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (3. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass GOA nur den Serversupport für Mythic in Europa übernimmt? Haben wir Europäer, dann eigentlich überhaupt eine Stimme, wenn uns etwas nicht passt oder zählt mal wieder nur, was die US-Leute von sich geben?


----------



## Cäsario (3. Oktober 2008)

dummbats patchen kann man auch morgens um 3 erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Oh konnter der kleine Cäsario ein oder zwei stunden mal nicht spielen? Das tut aber jetzt leid...

Wer so früh, an einem freien Tag (zmd. wenn er deutscher ist), aufsteht hat sowieso kräftig die Birne am rappeln... so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (3. Oktober 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> dummbats patchen kann man auch morgens um 3 erledigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö, weil dann hät ich nicht gemütlich in der Früh 2 Stunden lang zocken können, bis ich um 8 Uhr in der Firma sein musste.


----------



## extecy (3. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass GOA nur den Serversupport für Mythic in Europa übernimmt? Haben wir Europäer, dann eigentlich überhaupt eine Stimme, wenn uns etwas nicht passt oder zählt mal wieder nur, was die US-Leute von sich geben?




ich glaube das stand schon sehr lange fest 
und wenn du nicht lesen kannst 
es stand auch auf der verpackung drauf das GOA die finger im spiel hat

nächstes mal bitte gehirn einschalten


----------



## Itamu (3. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer das problem das der patch fehlerhaft angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Derigon (3. Oktober 2008)

Itamu schrieb:


> Hat wer das problem das der patch fehlerhaft angezeigt wird ?



nö hab mir den vor 1 std runtergeladen und kann einloggen...alles ohne Probleme

aber vllt ist zZ der Patchserver down


----------



## derwaynezz (3. Oktober 2008)

nette änderungen


----------



## Itamu (3. Oktober 2008)

naja hab um 10 schon mal geteste und da gings auch net -.- naaaaaa toll ist doch kacke sowas -.- der zieht bei mir gerade mal 154kb was soll der mist -.-


----------



## Noxiel (3. Oktober 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> dummbats patchen kann man auch morgens um 3 erledigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cäsario hat es geschafft, sich durch sein beispielloses Verhalten, nicht nur in diesem Thread sondern auch allgemeiner Natur, eine Verwarnung zu verdienen. Es wird dringend davon abgeraten dieses Verhalten zu immitieren.


----------



## SirDamatadore (3. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Cäsario hat es geschafft, sich durch sein beispielloses Verhalten, nicht nur in diesem Thread sondern auch allgemeiner Natur, eine Verwarnung zu verdienen. Es wird dringend davon abgeraten dieses Verhalten zu immitieren.




Seit wann werden Nutzer öffentlich angeprangert?


----------



## Noxiel (3. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Nutzer öffentlich angeprangert?



Werden sie für gewöhnlich nicht, ich hielt es in diesem Fall aber für ratsam, da bei dem Thema "Wartungsarbeiten" erfahrungsgemäß einige User gerne über die Stränge schlagen, was Benehmen und Verhalten angeht. Ich erinnere mich da noch an Pre-Burning Crusade Zeiten, als es die Diskussionen um Blizzards Wartungsarbeiten gab. 
Und da Cäsario bisher auf mich nicht den Eindruck vermittelt, dass er sich viel um die Buffed Community schert, habe ich zu diesem Negativbeispiel gegriffen. Du darfst also beruhigt sein. Wir reden von Ausnahmen, nicht von der Regel.


----------



## SirDamatadore (3. Oktober 2008)

Als allgemeine Warnung ist das ein gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich ja froh das mein Name da nicht stand, den auch ich habe bei dem Thema gut mitgemacht.


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich was soll das für ein patch sein?
Die drei großen versprechen mit dem patch:
1.Sie ändern das mit der eula
ich denke mir kann ja nicht so schwer sein das machen sie sicher und freu mich auf den patch!
patch kommt raus was ist? muss jetzt auch nach dem 3. mal einloggen IMMER noch diese scheiß eula annehemen!
2.Sie fixen die probleme mit den pets
ich denke mir sicher nicht so leicht aber die jungs werden dafür bezahlt
die scahfen das schon!
was ist? Mein WL *Unspielbar* da mein löwe verbuggter den je ist!
3.Sie verbessern die Performance
Ich denke mir respect die wissen was sie tun ich dachte ein performance update kommt sicher erst in 1-2 monaten!
was ist? das spiel laaagt in szenarios schlimmer den je!

fazit:entweder sind die jungs unfähig! (was bedenklich wäre)
*oder*
ihnen ist einfach scheiß egal was ihre community von ihnen denkt immerhin haben sie schon fürs spiel bezahlt 
wir haben EA als publisher wir brauchen keine abonenten!

Ich bin gelinde ausgedrückt stink sauer und nicht nur weil
sie sich auch noch so ein beschissenes datum für ihren patch ausgesucht haben!
hätten sie am Monatg gepatcht hätte man immerhin sagen können
selber schulde
"Never play on patch day!"
aber das kann man doch nicht am wochenende bringen!

Hoffe sie drehn da _ganz_ *schnell* was
oder ich prophezeie WAR eine genau so rosige zukunft wie AoC
schon mal ins AoC forum geschaut?

mfg

edit:phu du hast es nur verschoben ich dachte schon ich mach mir die mühe und flame hier wie ein rohrspatz
und ein admin/mod löscht mir meinen schönen beitrag!
nunja aber ich würde trotzdem gerne eure meinungen dazu hören!


----------



## Vesariilya (3. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich was soll das für ein patch sein?
> Die drei großen versprechen mit dem patch:
> 1.Sie ändern das mit der eula
> ich denke mir kann ja nicht so schwer sein das machen sie sicher und freu mich auf den patch!
> patch kommt raus was ist? muss jetzt auch nach dem 3. mal einloggen IMMER noch diese scheiß eula annehemen!



Es steht in den Patchnotes, das man nur noch Annehmen braucht und nicht mehr runterscrollen. Klar ist das nervig, allerdings würde es vielen Spielern wahrscheinlich nicht schaden wenn sie sich die EULA mal durchlesen würden. 95 % werden es sicherlich nicht getan haben.



> 2.Sie fixen die probleme mit den pets
> ich denke mir sicher nicht so leicht aber die jungs werden dafür bezahlt
> die scahfen das schon!
> was ist? Mein WL *Unspielbar* da mein löwe verbuggter den je ist!



Erläuter doch die Fehler und schreibe ein Ticket an den Kundensupport, und auch wenn du nicht sofort nach 10 Minuten eine Antwort erhälst, so trägst du dennoch mit dazu bei, das eben solche Fehler im Programm ausgemerzt werden.



> 3.Sie verbessern die Performance
> Ich denke mir respect die wissen was sie tun ich dachte ein performance update kommt sicher erst in 1-2 monaten!
> was ist? das spiel laaagt in szenarios schlimmer den je!



Das ist etwas das möglicherweise auch mit deinem Computer zu tun haben kann. Hast du mal die neuesten Treiber auf deinem System installiert? Bei mir war es vorher auch ruckelig und gelegentlich "laggy" bis ich genau das getan habe und siehe da : Es funktioniert einwandfrei



> fazit:entweder sind die jungs unfähig! (was bedenklich wäre)
> *oder*
> ihnen ist einfach scheiß egal was ihre community von ihnen denkt immerhin haben sie schon fürs spiel bezahlt
> wir haben EA als publisher wir brauchen keine abonenten!



Die Programmierer und "Hersteller" sowie der Vertrieb eines solchen Spieles, das ein gewaltiges immernoch laufendes "Projekt" ist werden mitnichten unfähig sein, denn sonst würde sich nicht so darum gekümmert werden, das eben gerade diese kleinen Fehler alle ausgemerzt werden. Gut Ding will Weile haben, das ist schon immer so gewesen und wird bei jedem neuen MMORPG der Fall sein



> Ich bin gelinde ausgedrückt stink sauer und nicht nur weil
> sie sich auch noch so ein beschissenes datum für ihren patch ausgesucht haben!
> hätten sie am Monatg gepatcht hätte man immerhin sagen können
> selber schulde
> ...



Warum regst du dich darüber auf? Das ist doch total unnötig, denn davon wird es nicht schneller gehen und du deinen Willen bekommen. Die werden sich schon gedanken gemacht haben warum wann und wie sie Patchen. Tag der Deutschen Einheit, gibts in Frankreich, Italien, Spanien etc nicht. Die Jungs die da heute Arbeiten dürfen machen ihren Job und Verbessern für uns die Spielwelt, darüber kann man doch Froh sein? Klar mag auch ich gern heute ein paar Stunden spielen, jedoch wenn es nicht läuft, dann mache ich eben etwas anderes bis es wieder geht.

Man muss nicht in einem MMORPG immer der Beste, Schnellste, Überausgerüstete Charakter sein. Das ist ein vorgegaukeltes Gefühl das einem die MMORPG´s beibringen.



> Hoffe sie drehn da _ganz_ *schnell* was
> oder ich prophezeie WAR eine genau so rosige zukunft wie AoC
> schon mal ins AoC forum geschaut?



AOC hat gar nichts mit WAR zu tun, und das sollte man auch strickt getrennt lassen. Denn wir wollen nich das über unser Spiel geflamed wird, und wir sollten es auch nicht bei anderen machen. Außerdem wäre das virtuelle Volksverhetzung. Ja ich bin mir sicher das daran gewerkelt wird, also nur Geduld und eine Tasse Kaffee, dat wird schon wieder.

In diesem Sinne

LG Vesa


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> 1.Sie ändern das mit der eula
> ich denke mir kann ja nicht so schwer sein das machen sie sicher und freu mich auf den patch!
> patch kommt raus was ist? muss jetzt auch nach dem 3. mal einloggen IMMER noch diese scheiß eula annehemen!



War nie die Rede davon, dass man die EULA nicht jedesmal annehmen muss. Wurde (fast) so geändert, wie es andekündigt wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

das hab ich dann wohl überlesen mit der eula *rot werd*

ich war nur ziemlich sauer weil mein pet zu dem eitpunkt total buggy war und ich eientlich dieses we 
verstärkt zocken wollte,da ich zeit habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mit den treibern ist ne gute idee ,danke werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren! 
(am pc liegts sicher ned  ist noch ralativ "frisch")

und mit AoC war ja auch nur so ein vergleich weil da ließt man auch eig in jedem thread wie "beschießen" das spiel doch sei!


----------



## onkelzfan (3. Oktober 2008)

Also nur damit ich auch mal was schreibe: Ich finde der Tag der deutschen Einheit ist ein Tag für ganz Europa. Für mich ist es einer der wichtigsten Feiertage im Jahr die ich kenne. Mal ganz ehrlich, ich kann mehr mit einem Tag was anfangen an dem ich live dabei war als mit einem wo angeblich jemand geboren wurde der in so nem dicken Buch steht. Und so schwer diese ganze Geschichte mit der Wiedervereinigung gelaufen ist, finde ich das sie richtig war. Und wenn ich heute wieder die Videos im Fernsehen sehe, dann wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. Was gibt es schöneres als Einigkeit unter Menschen, egal welcher Völker.

Gruß der Onkelzfan.


----------

